# Pike on the Green



## Lonetree

And a brown


----------



## gunplay

Nice job CC.


----------



## Lonetree

gunplay said:


> Nice job CC.


He hooked him up on his first cast of the day no less 8) There were at least two more, but they evaded capture.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Nice!! I like the pike


----------



## Packfish

Looks like a great day- how did we deal with the pike after caught ?


----------



## wyoming2utah

What section?


----------



## Lonetree

Packfish said:


> Looks like a great day- how did we deal with the pike after caught ?


The pike is going to make a delicious dinner, as required by law.


----------



## Lonetree

wyoming2utah said:


> What section?


Section A


----------



## wyoming2utah

Haven't fished that section since I moved from Wyoming….are you seeing a lot of pike up that far?


----------



## Lonetree

wyoming2utah said:


> Haven't fished that section since I moved from Wyoming&#8230;.are you seeing a lot of pike up that far?


The last couple of years, they are seeing a lot more.


----------



## Catherder

Lonetree said:


> Section A


Wow, never heard of them on the A before. Nice fish. I didn't know you were into fishing like that. I'm used to just hearing about cryptorchid bucks and selenium in you reports.


----------



## Packfish

Lonetree said:


> The pike is going to make a delicious dinner, as required by law.


 Good to hear- really aren't bad eating


----------



## Lonetree

Catherder said:


> Wow, never heard of them on the A before. Nice fish. I didn't know you were into fishing like that. I'm used to just hearing about cryptorchid bucks and selenium in you reports.


I had not fished that section in over 20 years, we used to have boats back in the day. Backcountry streams and Cutts are normally my focus, but I was not going to turn down an invitation to fish the Green.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Packfish said:


> Good to hear- really aren't bad eating


taste fine enough once you get past the bones


----------



## Lonetree

Mr Muleskinner said:


> taste fine enough once you get past the bones


Soak them in lemon juice or vinegar for 5-6 days, no bones, no problem.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Does the lemon juice or vinegar dissolve the bones?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

swbuckmaster said:


> Does the lemon juice or vinegar dissolve the bones?


Pretty much. The acid dissolves the calcium. In short the best way to eat pike is to pickle it.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Is it good


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Pike taste real good I think. Preparing it is just a pain. I have had it battered and fried and it was great. I am not a big fan of pickled fish though unless it is in ceviche.


----------



## LOAH

Sweet catch! Kind of scary how healthy it looks at that size.


----------



## Packfish

You can fillet Pike and get out that Y bone- nothing better than pike breaded and fried in lard on the shoreline. Brings back a lot of good memories.


----------



## dubob




----------



## swbuckmaster

Packfish said:


> You can fillet Pike and get out that Y bone- nothing better than pike breaded and fried in lard on the shoreline. Brings back a lot of good memories.


It does sound good


----------

